

Show HN: BiggestPriceDrop.com - dasong
http://biggestpricedrop.com
Created this app because nothing like it existed. I've always wanted to be able to sort products from my favorite online stores by how much each product had dropped in price.  I think we're still the only site that does this.  Please let me know if this is not true! What are some ways to get exposure?  Google has already indexed over 600k of my pages and most of our traffic is organic search.  Thanks, any suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.
======
dasong
Some specific questions: Is the site easy to understand and use? If not, what
is unclear? Is paid search or PPC ads my next step? Is it usually worth the
cost to get discovered faster? Right now, my operating costs are fairly low.
Running this on an M3.XLarge EC2 instance. Should I branch out of clothing to
tech products? What other niche do you think would benefit from this kind of
sorting (real estate?)

~~~
nej
Pretty cool site. I can see myself using this in the future.

Some opinions: \- Grid view - As a shopper, I feel like this is a must. I want
to see as many products as possible with as little interaction with the page
as possible. Right now on my Macbook Pro laptop I'm only able to view one
product at a time, which gets rather annoying even before finishing the first
page.

Some other notes:

To me the most important thing when viewing a product is:

\- Picture of the product

\- % / $ off (in this scenario)

\- Price of product

\- Short description of the product (name, brand, etc.)

The following seem excessive:

\- Worst price and best price (It's an overwhelming amount of information to
see when I'm not even sure if I like this product).

\- Category tree (I don't see a need for this)

But overall I like this idea. Great job.

~~~
dasong
Thanks for the tips! I think I'll hide the worst/best price under button that
will show that with a graph (Chart.js seems really cool). The category tree is
being shown on the product page is not complete yet. I envisioned being able
to "uncheck" the category right there if the user kept seeing products from a
category that he/she was not interested in.

~~~
dasong
I created this app because nothing like it existed. I've always wanted to be
able to sort products from my favorite online stores by how much each product
had dropped in price. I think we're still the only site that does this. Please
let me know if this is not true! What are some ways to get exposure? Google
has already indexed over 600k of my pages and most of our traffic is organic
search. Thanks, any suggestions or feedback would be appreciated.

